#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  DIY...shop

## tunk

A couple years ago I built my shop. It's not very big, but I crank out a lot of projects in here. Like I've said before, I don't pay Thai man for shit. I pour my own cement, cut and weld my own steel.

----------


## tunk

It is a mess now days, but it doesn't matter. Soon the rains will be here, plenty of time to clean. To me burn a joint and spend the day in here building, that's as good as it gets. Exactly what I want to do in retirement.

----------


## Loy Toy

Good stuff mate and I also do most of my own work without the need for hired help.

I have a covered area of over 300 square metres and I want to buy a lathe, a milling machine and small injection moulding machine to produce a product I think I can sell here.

That's if the missus lets me.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Making it yourself is half the fun!! :Smile: 
Looks Great!!Tunk, but I don't see where you keep the beer cold.  LOL

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Good stuff mate and I also do most of my own work without the need for hired help.
> 
> I have a covered area of over 300 square metres and I want to buy a lathe, a milling machine and small injection moulding machine to produce a product I think I can sell here.
> 
> That's if the missus lets me.


As much as we might complain about Thailand there are also the good things that make the negatives palatable, 
Back in the US to do anything like that would require permits,  engineer stamped plans, licenced tradesmen installations, progress inspections etc. Making projects like that imposible. 
A few years back, Having been in the trades all my life,I decided to build a shed in my backyard in Florida. I made detailed plans , stads 16" OC, floor joists, roof trusses , and went to get a permit  . The Guy at the permit looked at my plans and was imprese,"They look great" he said but you need to have them inspected and stamped ny an architect . 
" Wow" I said "How much do you think something like this will cost." 
"Not sure he said, I will guess $800-1,200
So I went and bought an already build  shed from Home Depot for $1200. LOL or more like Cry out loud. 
Then they want it placed so many feet from the back fence, and so many feet from the side fence, It would had put it in the middle of my living room  LOL
So  set it on skids and pit it right against the back and side fence. If anyone complained I would hook it up to my 4x4 and pull it where they wanted. Which is what I would have to do when I sell the property to pass inspection. 
Then the new owner will push it back again
Ridiculous!! :rofl:

----------


## tunk

You are right Buck, no permits, no inspectors, but Thailand could really use some plumbing and electrical inspectors. And some zoning would be Ok. Go look at the picture I posted in "dogs" my neighbors roof hangs over the wall giving me his rain water, that sucks but he is a cousin so I say nothing.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You are right Buck, no permits, no inspectors, but Thailand could really use some plumbing and electrical inspectors. And some zoning would be Ok. Go look at the picture I posted in "dogs" my neighbors roof hangs over the wall giving me his rain water, that sucks but he is a cousin so I say nothing.


I get it, that's why I would never buy an existing home in Thailand . who knows what they buried in the walls. 
And though inspections , permits, and zoning have their benefits,without some common sense it can be a slippery slope. 
Your neighbors roof problem can be easily fixed with a cheap gutter from Do Home. 
attached with a pipe to a holding barrel and you can have irrigation water year round.

----------


## DrWilly

> To me burn a joint and spend the day in here building, that's as good as it gets.


Livin the dream...

----------


## tunk

> Good stuff mate and I also do most of my own work without the need for hired help.
> 
> I have a covered area of over 300 square metres and I want to buy a lathe, a milling machine and small injection moulding machine to produce a product I think I can sell here.
> 
> That's if the missus lets me.


I too have thought about build something that would sell, the problem is..What percentage of Thai would pay for quality ? I think very few Thai care about quality.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I too have thought about build something that would sell, the problem is..What percentage of Thai would pay for quality ? I think very few Thai care about quality.


They will all pay for quality, just not good one LOL

----------


## Loy Toy

> I too have thought about build something that would sell, the problem is..What percentage of Thai would pay for quality ? I think very few Thai care about quality.


My product is based upon practicability not quality so I guess it may be successful here. 

Basically it is a plastic handle grip which can be unclipped from the metal rod frame and then used to open, in this case, a paint container.

Then the the handle grip is fitted back on to the frame.

No more knives, cutters and screwdrivers needed.

----------


## tunk

Good luck.

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks mate.

For some reason I cannot post pics but I will send a pic to Joe90 so he can post it for me.

----------

